# Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2008*

Faerdae as most of you know was one of my Wildlings (1/2 wild, 1/2 domestic). She was one of my returnee Wildlings who weren’t as socialized as my original crew and were given back to me 1 year after they were adopted.  She came back a teeny, timid and very unhandleable girl. But she was happy with her family so I let her be herself. The Wildlings seemed to have some serious heart issues and one by one left me until only Faerdae and Laila were left.

First arrived…









My first bite…hehehe









Faerdae and yogurt…couldn’t resist, but look at that wary expression









Much later on









After her sister stealing her carrot, Faerdae finally got hers!









And a little story to end Faerdae’s chapter in my life. Last Tuesday, I had the Wildlings in the bathroom while I cleaned their cage. I washed out the base in the tub and then left to gp dry it and set their cage back up.

I went back to sit with the 2 girls and found them in the tub. The sides were wet and they kept trying to get out. I knew then my Wildlings were old, since the insane spring of 2’ in the air was gone. I reached down and lifted out the friendlier girl Laila. Then I gritted my teeth and reached to scoop up Faerdae. Faerdae was so scared she could bite like a demon. She had gotten loose previously and I had to catch her and hold her while she bit my hands 7 times… :? 
Waiting for the crunch, I was surprised when she did a small protesting wiggle and then stayed still in my hands! I put her on the floor where she started to groom the nasty wet off of herself, then she decided to climb my leg and sit in my lap!!! She sat there and groomed, and I very gently stroked her…first time EVER!
I cried and told her “thank you, thank you!”

I think that was my farewell gift from my teeny little Wildgirl. :

And now Laila is alone.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2006*

Im sorry to hear about your loss! Thats so sad. How is Faerdae...? 

and not to be rude, but in your headline for the second date did u mean 2008 not 2006?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2006*



SamAnthrax said:


> Im sorry to hear about your loss! Thats so sad. How is Faerdae...?
> 
> and not to be rude, but in your headline for the second date did u mean 2008 not 2006?


Hahaha...pre-coffeee mistake.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2008*

UGH i feel so stupid, didn't look at the name in the title and when i read laila is alone i skimmed the word alone and thought something else *smacks head* im so sorry. i guess thats my precoffee mistake


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2008*

I am so sorry. How wonderful that she gave you that last gift!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2008*

Aw so sweet
Sorry for ur loss
And ouch at the rat bite , i see it was just on the bendy bit i think
Least u got that moment where the relax in ur hands!
Jess x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Faerdae – Aug 1, 2006 to Aug 23, 2008*

aww! so cute! so sorry for your loss!


----------

